# UberX with multiple riders



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

How do you vets react to this? Do you immediately cancel the trip and tell them to GTFO or what? I had this happen to me last night and it was a shit show. Also my meaning behind multiple pax is they order an X without stating the specific amount of pax that will be riding.


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

I tell the riders sorry but I can't legally do it. I give them a couple of minutes to cancel. If they don't they get a cancel no show.


----------



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

Garbage Plate said:


> I tell the riders sorry but I can't legally do it. I give them a couple of minutes to cancel. If they don't they get a cancel no show.


Guess my being so green has been screwing me over this past week. I'm gonna have to change my cars door open settings when vehicle is in park now lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberGsNp said:


> Also my meaning behind multiple pax is they order an X without stating the specific amount of pax that will be riding.


There's a way to order an x and state how many riders?

I don't understand your post


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

X trips can have up to 4 riders, and up to 3 stops (to pick up or drop off, each one lasting up to 3 minutes, but not for runs into stores, etc.)

Is that what you mean?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> X trips can have up to 4 riders, and up to 3 stops (to pick up or drop off, each one lasting up to 3 minutes, but not for runs into stores, etc.)
> 
> Is that what you mean?


I think he thought Uber x was only one rider


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Most these dirtbags are trying to avoid the XL cost. Hoping some X sucker will go for it. I usually listen to their begging and false promises long enough to get my cancel fee. 

It really irks me they expect you to break the law for their good time. Then have the balls to get pissy when you don’t go for it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberGsNp said:


> Also my meaning behind multiple pax is they order an X without stating the specific amount of pax that will be riding.


You don't state the number of riders with X -- only with Pool.

X is 1 to 4 -- no more -- but the app does not ask for the number. With Pool, they can have 1 or 2 -- no more.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If the number of passengers is equal to or less than the rated capacity of the car, I haul them. If it is more, I tell them to summon UberXL or SUV and pay for it.

The guide is you can haul as many passengers as those for whom you have seat belts, since thirty six (or something like that) states now have primary
nanny-ER-uh-_*seat*_ belt laws.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberGsNp said:


> Do you immediately cancel the trip and tell them to GTFO or what?


You should never start the trip if you're not comfortable with it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Most these dirtbags are trying to avoid the XL cost. Hoping some X sucker will go for it. I usually listen to their begging and false promises long enough to get my cancel fee.
> 
> It really irks me they expect you to break the law for their good time. Then have the balls to get pissy when you don't go for it.


Yup, stahl 'em, collect and let them eat dust!


----------



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

Alright so reason why I asked this in the specific event in question, I had a Pax order an UberX for him and his 2 friends. I thought they were all going to the same place no biggie nothing new. Once I get to the destination after originating pax begins to exit vehicle I wait for him to close the door, assumed the other 2 were getting out with him, completed the trip like I normally would, then his 2 companions proceed to direct me to different places which thankfully really weren't that far away. But it was around 3:45am it was my last trip and I was bum **** tired. I didn't want to deal with a scene or an ordeal so I just took them being as green as I am. I reached out to Uber to try to get compensated for the following 2 stops but obviously no go. I learned my lesson with it.

Also I guess for whatever reason in that moment confused the # of passengers being displayed as a constant on X with Pool. Blame the greenness. *shrugs*


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't understand "up to 4 pax" blah blah blah. I drive UberX and my 2009 Civic EX can handle about 800 lbs. I weigh 230 lbs, which no means I can now put 4 people for a combined weight at 570 lbs. Sorry but hard to imagine each person weighs 142 lbs or less. I'm not risking the suspension of my car for a crappy $10 ride.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UberGsNp said:


> Alright so reason why I asked this in the specific event in question, I had a Pax order an UberX for him and his 2 friends. I thought they were all going to the same place no biggie nothing new. Once I get to the destination after originating pax begins to exit vehicle I wait for him to close the door, assumed the other 2 were getting out with him, completed the trip like I normally would, then his 2 companions proceed to direct me to different places which thankfully really weren't that far away. But it was around 3:45am it was my last trip and I was bum &%[email protected]!* tired. I didn't want to deal with a scene or an ordeal so I just took them being as green as I am. I reached out to Uber to try to get compensated for the following 2 stops but obviously no go. I learned my lesson with it.
> 
> Also I guess for whatever reason in that moment confused the # of passengers being displayed as a constant on X with Pool. Blame the greenness. *shrugs*


Never end the trip with pax in the car unless you are kicking them out.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

UberGsNp said:


> Alright so reason why I asked this in the specific event in question, I had a Pax order an UberX for him and his 2 friends. I thought they were all going to the same place no biggie nothing new. Once I get to the destination after originating pax begins to exit vehicle I wait for him to close the door, assumed the other 2 were getting out with him, completed the trip like I normally would, then his 2 companions proceed to direct me to different places which thankfully really weren't that far away. But it was around 3:45am it was my last trip and I was bum &%[email protected]!* tired. I didn't want to deal with a scene or an ordeal so I just took them being as green as I am. I reached out to Uber to try to get compensated for the following 2 stops but obviously no go. I learned my lesson with it.
> 
> Also I guess for whatever reason in that moment confused the # of passengers being displayed as a constant on X with Pool. Blame the greenness. *shrugs*


Always ask if everyone is heading to same destination.
If not, tell them you will ask for them to change destination right before first drop off so there's a record of it in the app.
If there is ANY push back about simple instructions like these, cancel the trip and move on.
Don't get paid enough to deal w/ entitled brats.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I don't understand "up to 4 pax" blah blah blah. I drive UberX and my 2009 Civic EX can handle about 800 lbs. I weigh 230 lbs, which no means I can now put 4 people for a combined weight at 570 lbs. Sorry but hard to imagine each person weighs 142 lbs or less. I'm not risking the suspension of my car for a crappy $10 ride.


Use a better car than you POS


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Use a better car than you POS


lol, I'm driving UberX. They are LUCKY I'm driving an '09 Civic that I keep clean and routinely wash the outside of the car. Should I buy an Escalade for $73k and drive X?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

There needs to be a $5 surcharge when a PAX brings his 3 buddies....The wear and tear on the seats is quadrupled when they pull this crap... I'm pretty sure Taxi's have always had around a $2 surcharge per extra passenger...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> There needs to be a $5 surcharge when a PAX brings his 3 buddies....The wear and tear on the seats is quadrupled when they pull this crap... I'm pretty sure Taxi's have always had around a $2 surcharge per extra passenger...


Yep I agree with this. And multiple pax tend to behave worse, like goofing off in the car, shouting out the window at people, etc. There should be a surcharge for more than 1 pax, or maybe more than 2. Not as much as XL obviously, but something a little extra.

Driving 4 sorority girls 2 blocks so they can split the fare 4 ways is nuts. At least the scenery is usually pretty good.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Driving 4 sorority girls 2 blocks so they can split the fare 4 ways is nuts. At least the scenery is usually pretty good.


Try XL South Beach New Years Eve sometime...


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Usually later at night, especially on weekends, if a request has a 4.7 or lower rating I send out a quick cut and paste text stating.. I'm on my way, please note I can take no more than four passengers in this uberX vehicle, will that be sufficient for your needs? Never had any neg feedback, and of course the ones that can't comply immediately cancel.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Use a better car than you POS


At those rates... passengers get what they get.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The whole point is this thread is an OP who clearly didn't understand that Uber X was for more than one passenger and a bunch of people complaining that their little junk hoopties can't handle 4 passengers, even though the cars are designed to do exactly that.

If you own one of these cars, stick to Pool then. If you drive X, then be prepared to take up to 4 people. I can't understand why people can't comprehend that....dont like, don't take the ping.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

X now allows up to 4 passengers. Before it was the registered app user plus 1 companion.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I don't understand "up to 4 pax" blah blah blah. I drive UberX and my 2009 Civic EX can handle about 800 lbs. I weigh 230 lbs, which no means I can now put 4 people for a combined weight at 570 lbs. Sorry but hard to imagine each person weighs 142 lbs or less. I'm not risking the suspension of my car for a crappy $10 ride.


Lol it would be so funny if you carried a scale for 3-4 pax situations and had everyone get on to check the weight before driving.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

2Cents said:


> X now allows up to 4 passengers. Before it was the registered app user plus 1 companion.


???

How long ago was THAT?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

When it started.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberGsNp said:


> Alright so reason why I asked this in the specific event in question, I had a Pax order an UberX for him and his 2 friends. I thought they were all going to the same place no biggie nothing new. Once I get to the destination after originating pax begins to exit vehicle I wait for him to close the door, assumed the other 2 were getting out with him, completed the trip like I normally would, then his 2 companions proceed to direct me to different places which thankfully really weren't that far away. But it was around 3:45am it was my last trip and I was bum &%[email protected]!* tired. I didn't want to deal with a scene or an ordeal so I just took them being as green as I am. I reached out to Uber to try to get compensated for the following 2 stops but obviously no go. I learned my lesson with it.
> 
> Also I guess for whatever reason in that moment confused the # of passengers being displayed as a constant on X with Pool. Blame the greenness. *shrugs*


This is your job and that's what you do. You makes stop, let out a rider and continue to the next stop with the remain riders.

What you DON'T have to do is ask that a stop for more than three minutes. What you DO have to do is go to all the stops the pax requests.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> This is your job and that's what you do. You makes stop, let out a rider and continue to the next stop with the remain riders.
> 
> What you DON'T have to do is ask that a stop for more than three minutes. What you DO have to do is go to all the stops the pax requests.


No more than 3 stops, including final destination. Paxes are allowed to add up to "two additional stops" according to Uber.

Anything other than that is above and beyond, and should be gratiously compensated.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> No more than 3 stops, including final destination. Paxes are allowed to add up to "two additional stops" according to Uber.
> 
> Anything other than that is above and beyond, and should be gratiously compensated.


I had support tell me "as mentioned they want, but we should only have to wait for 2 to 3 minutes per stop"

Lyft has stated the same thing to me.

I have not read anything to the contrary in community guidlines


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> I had support tell me "as mentioned they want, but we should only have to wait for 2 to 3 minutes per stop"
> 
> Lyft has stated the same thing to me.
> 
> I have not read anything to the contrary in community guidlines


Right here...


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Right here...
> View attachment 188854


Right I understand that about the "in app" stops - that's to accommodate upfront pricing. There is not upfront pricing for more stops, it triggers a fare recalculation.

What support told me in person is "we can/should accommodate whatever stops a rider makes, as we are paid for distance". They also told me that we could end the ride if the wait time exceeded three minutes.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Right I understand that about the "in app" stops - that's to accommodate upfront pricing. There is not upfront pricing for more stops, it triggers a fare recalculation.
> 
> What support told me in person is "we can/should accommodate whatever stops a rider makes, as we are paid for distance". They also told me that we could end the ride if the wait time exceeded three minutes.


And I was told that that is not the case. I suppose it depends on who you talked to. What GLH did you go to?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> And I was told that that is not the case. I suppose it depends on who you talked to. What GLH did you go to?


That was Redondo (Los Angeles main hub), at the Uber 201 seminar, by the guy that heads support there.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> That was Redondo, at the Uber 201 seminar, by the guy that heads support there.


Then why would they only allow them to add two in app? That makes no sense at all.

I hold them to what's in writing. Verbal means nothing when there's something in writing.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Then why would they only allow them to add two in app? That makes no sense at all.
> 
> I hold them to what's in writing. Verbal means nothing when there's something in writing.


The two in the app is what is easy in the app to accommodate UPFRONT PRICING. Exceedingbthat and it became a traditional time/distance fare for the pax.

It happens rarely, and I doubt you'll be Cambridgeshire refusing scientists are not entered into the app.

But keep in mind the pax can CONTINUALLY change the stops in the app while you drive.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> The two in the app is what is easy in the app to accommodate UPFRONT PRICING. Exceedingbthat and it became a traditional time/distance fare for the pax.
> 
> It happens rarely, and I doubt you'll be Cambridgeshire refusing scientists are not entered into the app.
> 
> But keep in mind the pax can CONTINUALLY change the stops in the app while you drive.


And they can be put out of the car for doing so, too. They can do so when ee discuss it. Do it without talking to me first, and it's your last stop.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> And they can be put out of the car for doing so, too. They can do so when ee discuss it. Do it without talking to me first, and it's your last stop.


Yea and they rate you 1 star - hey I'm not defending policy, just repeating what I was told.

IMO they need to change the time charge to 50 cents a minute. THEN I'd be happy to wait wherever...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Quick drop offs is easy money. As long as it's as quick as a stop, open door and move on, I'm all good with that. That happens a lot with the drunk crowd, I've gotten great fairs making loops around their suburb dropping off the drunks at their houses. 

Key is to make sure they update the destination in app, if they didn't already set it up in app before hand. Never go anywhere unless the app was updated on their side. If you were tired, you shouldn't have accepted that ride.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Yea and they rate you 1 star - hey I'm not defending policy, just repeating what I was told.
> 
> IMO they need to change the time charge to 50 cents a minute. THEN I'd be happy to wait wherever...


This isn't going to come up very often simply because Uber stop policy is for stops, not stop and wait. If you get out of my car, unless it is to walk somebody to their door and then come back, you don't get back in. These stops are to drop people off, or pick people up. That's it. Since I drive X, I can only have four riders in the car at all. It is extraordinarily rare that it would be a full 4 drops. Three, yeah.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Never end a ride before everyone has exited the vehicle


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

UberGsNp said:


> Alright so reason why I asked this in the specific event in question, I had a Pax order an UberX for him and his 2 friends. I thought they were all going to the same place no biggie nothing new. Once I get to the destination after originating pax begins to exit vehicle I wait for him to close the door, assumed the other 2 were getting out with him, completed the trip like I normally would, then his 2 companions proceed to direct me to different places which thankfully really weren't that far away. But it was around 3:45am it was my last trip and I was bum &%[email protected]!* tired. I didn't want to deal with a scene or an ordeal so I just took them being as green as I am. I reached out to Uber to try to get compensated for the following 2 stops but obviously no go. I learned my lesson with it.
> 
> Also I guess for whatever reason in that moment confused the # of passengers being displayed as a constant on X with Pool. Blame the greenness. *shrugs*


Never end a trip until everyone leaves. If they insist on ending, have them add a new destination or a new trip. You are not compensated enough for freebies.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> This isn't going to come up very often simply because Uber stop policy is for stops, not stop and wait. If you get out of my car, unless it is to walk somebody to their door and then come back, you don't get back in. These stops are to drop people off, or pick people up. That's it. Since I drive X, I can only have four riders in the car at all. It is extraordinarily rare that it would be a full 4 drops. Three, yeah.


Yeah and if they are going to try to screw you, they leave somebody in the car.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rex jones said:


> Yeah and if they are going to try to screw you, they leave somebody in the car.


It's your car and your business. Take and maintain control.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

I just drop the closest one off first and then the furthest, based on how hungry I am usually. As a rule, I always keep 3 meals in the car at all times because driving on an empty stomach is the #1 cause of death in men under the age of 50. Also, if you have AM Sports Radio on, then the passengers are in the best mood because their night is filled with he excitement!

Those are some free tips!


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

keb said:


> Lol it would be so funny if you carried a scale for 3-4 pax situations and had everyone get on to check the weight before driving.


I weigh all of the riders before they get into my car


----------

